
DJI’s newest 4K folding drone costs $799 - gpetukhov
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/23/16922928/dji-mavic-air-drone-price-specs-release
======
totalZero
I would rather see a redesigned Mavic Pro with a larger camera sensor. There
is a blank space between the portability of the Mavic Pro and the video
quality available in the Phantom 4 form factor.

~~~
headShrinker
I agree with you but I see how DJI is trying to maneuver. My guess is their
goal is not to aim at serious hobbyists rather they want casual upper class
tech gadget collectors like the Bose, Apple, Nikon non-pro with a $2k+ dslr
customer. People with tons of money and scoping for the next hot tech trinket
799 is a pretty great price point for the package. No good for me because I
don’t like Chinese corporations and prefer to make and mod my own quads.

------
theodorewiles
Wow so this is basically just an ad? Am I missing something?

